# The best 2000's skyscrapers



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

http://johnnygoodtimes.com/2011/10/

taipei 101 2004

Taipei 101 por sputnik*sweetheart, no Flickr

shanghai world financial center 2008

Shanghai World Financial Center por Dennis Kruyt, no Flickr

trump chicago 2009

Trump Tower Chicago shining por xmo, no Flickr

two ifc hong kong 2003

Two IFC, Hong Kong por edin_axeman, no Flickr

bank of america new york 2009

Bank of America building New York por eugeneleroux, no Flickr

almas tower 2009

Almas Tower,DMCC,JLT,Dubai construction photos by Imre Solt, 20/January/2009 por imredubai, no Flickr

emirates towers 2000

|| OBSERVE || The Emirates Towers || أبراج الإمارات || Dubai || United Arab Emirates || Incl. The JUMEIRAH EMIRATES TOWERS HOTEL || EMIRATES OFFICE TOWER || THE BOULEVARD || A Gorgeous Landmark on Sheikh Zayed Road || por || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, no Flickr

shanghai shimao 2005

Shimao Plaza, Le Royal Meridien Shanghai por Clipper Monsoon, no Flickr

rose tower 2007

Rose Tower por Rosario_Solis, no Flickr

minsheng wuhan 2007

38. Minsheng Bank Building Wuhan China por klinkaeo rungsun, no Flickr

china wtc beijing 2008

WTC por Kalle Anka, no Flickr

Q1 tower 2005

Q1 Tower por Theflickrtower, no Flickr

aspire tower 2006

Aspire Tower por Wajahat Mahmood, no Flickr

nina towers 2007

Nina Tower, Hong Kong por thewamphyri, no Flickr

new york times tower 2007

New York Times Tower por americasroof, no Flickr

menara telekom 2001

Menara Telekom por jonstudio, no Flickr

kingdom center 2002

Kingdom Center por Fadi Nassri, no Flickr

the adress 2008

The Adress Dubai por L0nglost, no Flickr

arraya tower 2009

Arraya Tower por Ammar Al-Fouzan, no Flickr

one island east 2008

Magic Tower por tangpauline, no Flickr

wheelock square 2009

JingAn - Cityscape with Highway and Wheelock Square por Lao An (PhotonMix), no Flickr 

eureka tower 2006

IMG_5112 : Eureka Tower, Melbourne por Peter ZZZ, no Flickr

comcast center

Comcast Center por wuliwong, no Flickr

emirates crown 2008
the white tower








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648749

seg plaza 2000

SEG Plaza, Selec Building, Shenzhen, China por hanneorla, no Flickr

plaza 66 2001

Heng Long Square, 恒隆廣場一期, Architect Kohn Pedersen, Plaza 66, Shanghai恒隆广场，上海恒隆广场, 上海 por hanneorla, no Flickr

millenium tower 2006








http://dubaistructure.blogspot.com.br/2011/04/millennium-tower.html

tomorrow square 2003

Tomorrow Square (明天广场), Shanghai por thewamphyri, no Flickr

chongqing wtc 2005

93. Chongqing World Trade Center Chongqing China por klinkaeo rungsun, no Flickr

hong kong new world tower 2002

Hong Kong New World Tower / Hong Kong New World Centre, New World Plaza, Hong Kong Xinshijie Daxia (2002), 300 Huaihai Zhong Rd, Shanghai 香港新世界中心, 上海 por hanneorla, no Flickr


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

No Burj Khalifa?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
I excluded the buildings concluded in 2010....I am sorry...
I'll make the thread 2010's one day....


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

Trump Chicago is amazing.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Highcliff said:


> ^^^^
> I excluded the buildings concluded in 2010....I am sorry...
> I'll make the thread 2010's one day....


You mean opened or finished?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Shanghai WFC, Trump Chicago, Beijing WTC, Kingdom Center and NY Times Tower are my faves. The rest are a bit ugly or uninteresting to me. 

My favourite 2000s tower of all time is Trump World Tower (2001)









A good one you missed is (I hate spelling this...) Naberezhnaya Tower (2007)


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

tim1807 said:


> You mean opened or finished?


did burj khalifa open before finishing?.....

by the way....I like so much this building in miniature....


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

You should have included AVAZ TWIST TOWER in Sarajevo- look pretty badass









However, the scale of it is minute compared to Taipei and others


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Rose Tower is beautiful, i don't understand the hate towards it.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ exactly



Highcliff said:


> did burj khalifa open before finishing?.....


It finished in the 2000's but opened just a few days after.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Some of the Dubai towers are horribly tacky!


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

I like quite a few but the SWFC, Bank of America nyc and trump tower chicago are the best


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

The Taipei 101 is my favourite here.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

my fav in ranking
1. swfc









2. 2ifc









3.trump tower 









4.comcast centre


----------



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

I voted for Almas and The Address- some people love to pick on Dubai, but those skyscrapers are awesome, and would be just as at home in NYC, San Francisco, or Toronto.


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

LadyAmanita said:


> I voted for Almas and The Address- some people love to pick on Dubai, but those skyscrapers are awesome, and would be just as at home in NYC, San Francisco, or Toronto.


 I hope none of those cities ever fall victim to such poor architecture and cheap materials.


----------



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

I rather like The Address- it's like a 21st century interpretation of Art Deco. And Almas is just cool, I love that podium!


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

maybe I'm bias but i think I like Eureka the most out of those








http://www.adonline.id.au/buildings/images/eureka-tower-1.jpg








http://www.abc.net.au/news/image/1710428-3x2-340x227.jpg


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Shanghai world financial center, 2IFC Hong Kong and Nina towers (also Hong Kong).
I agree that Trump world should be in the poll as the perfect box design.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*A L L* of them _*minus *_the Emirates Crown.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

My favourites: Shanghai WFC, 2 IFC, Trump International Hotel & Tower Chicago, Rose Tower, BoA, China WTC, Q1, Kingdom Center, Wheelock, Comcast, Millennium.


----------

